# Dawn dish soap



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I forgot to mention this earlier and as crazy as it may seem it does work. Baithing your dogs with DAWN will kill adult fleas on your dogs. We have used it before and it really works and its inexpensive. It will not keep fleas off your dog but it will kill those on it. Just srpay them afterwards with a flea control spay and your dog will thank you.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the cool and inexpensive tip Andy.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, thank you very much. I think we use dawn already, so it's convienently there to use.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

I had heard about it, but didn't know if it was true. 
Thanks..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Oooo we did this to Syd when we got her...since she was so young and COVERED in fleas we used DAWN and it work like an absolute charm! They just fall right off


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oo..i used this on kolby and really does work! he is now on taking flea control w/ his heartworm everymonth it's all combined into one..makes it so easy ..but u do find a hitchhiker here and there..and dawn works great on them..this was a great tip to put out there..oh, here is another one: to get rid of that wet dog smell after they come in from outside on a rainy day..take a sheet of fabric softner and rub them down wif it..it works great and get's rid of the wet doggie smell!


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Also using the dawn dish soap is a great way to bathe dogs with skin allergies and sometimes bad skin conditions from bad care. Dawn works wonders. Really good product for the dogs. Nice tip chic4pits on the fabric softner.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Post Andy thanks for the freebie


----------



## pitchik (Aug 12, 2008)

Dawn-many uss-if you ever happened to get maced (mace in the eyes) Dawn poured directly into the eyes gets it out-never use water!

Nothing dog related-or maybe if the mail man ever maces your dog-you know how to get it outta the eyes. Water opens the "pores" and such and actually stregnthens the mace, so flushing eyes with Dawn first until clear rids of the mace-and though it sounds painful, it is nothing compared to getting maced in the eyes-



my sons personal experience.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

A handler/breeder once told me about head & shoulders shampoo. it does the same thing. probably cheaper to use dawn though.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

pitchik said:


> Dawn-many uss-if you ever happened to get maced (mace in the eyes) Dawn poured directly into the eyes gets it out-never use water!
> 
> Nothing dog related-or maybe if the mail man ever maces your dog-you know how to get it outta the eyes. Water opens the "pores" and such and actually stregnthens the mace, so flushing eyes with Dawn first until clear rids of the mace-and though it sounds painful, it is nothing compared to getting maced in the eyes-
> 
> my sons personal experience.


That does sound painful lol. I wouldn't want dawn or mace in my eyes. Well thanks ofk great advice. No more flea shampoo needed


----------

